# Once again, just today. Certain events transpired and forced to post car for sale



## Yoloman9001 (May 19, 2017)

Well, Long stories short I'm saving up some money and liquidating my assets here and making the big move to the west coast, for the longest time i wanted to settle down in California, that's where i have a lot of family and most of my goals can be achieved, but before i get started i posted my car up for sale over on Craigslist hoping to soon get out of the car payments and pocket a little extra money I'll need for the big trip.

Quick edit since i couldn't share the Craigslist link: if anyone is interested in an upgrade if you live in the Pennsylvania or New Jersey areas feel free to shoot me a private message and let me know.

As for me, I'm just probably going to quit for now, unless i find something worth doing that's way more lucrative in terms of financial gain, i restore classic cars, RV's and campers for a living. So once i finish some projects I'm working on here and advertise them for sale over in Cali hopefully i'll have some money coming in, just enough to start my own business one day. Ridesharing is a fun, easy way to make some money on the fly, but sadly with all the stuff going on in my personal life as of right now it's something i really can't dedicate the time to.

To all else still driving for Uber or Lyft i wish you all the best of luck. - The Yoloman


----------

